# My review of.... WATER (detailing spray)



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

After being largely uninpsired by the Sonus Carnauba Spritz after a few months' use (my review: viewtopic.php?f=31&t=173862), I decided to try just water. :mrgreen:

I remembered with my Zymol products the documentation somewhere said that you could mist water over wax to help with buffing up to a great shine. It did say spring water, but the tap's closer, cheaper, and dispenses soft water so one empty Sonus spray gun and a trip to the tap later I had my new detailing spray ready to go. 

And it works just as well! It seems to spray better and a little goes a long way with the microfibre cloth giving a nice even shine and removing any small trails left from drying the car off.

The car's going to be dirty again in 24 hours anyway, and I don't buy any anti-static claims of detailing sprays so water seems as good an option as anything. Well, it doesn't work with furniture polish so why would it work on a car?

*Pros:*
* It does the same job.
* It doesn't waft the scent of cat turds around the place. 
* It's nion-free.

*Cons:*
* May not give he very slight benefit offered by different sprays, but for the price and the short-lived effect, who cares?
* Spring water may be a bit better if you live in a hard water area. Who knows?

I have to give 9/10. It does the same job, and is considerably better value for money. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

I used to think that is was water detailers were spraying on their cars when drying NOT detailing spray  so I have been using good old water for ages ! :lol: Happy with the results too.

Saj


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Use battery top up water in your sprayer, will help eliminate any water spotting or streaking..


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I started to use the Meguairs Detailing spray at w/end on my VXR & wasn't impressed at all. 1st time I had used a Detail spray, so thought I was doing some thing. Only used it on the boot, won't bother with it again. Will carry on drying with a damp microfibre cloth as usual.
Hoggy.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Dodo Juice do a drying assist spray that seem s to work quite well


----------

